# Just had to share . . .



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I worked one leg of a transport this weekend and was able to hand off a 1-1/2 year old Brittany Spaniel (what energy!) to her new forever home. Her new "dad" and I spent about 20 minutes visiting. When I first arrived and he was looking at her I asked him what he was going to name her. He said they named her Faith; I asked him again, what was he going to name her? He looked a little sheepish and said he wasn't going to say anything but he had already picked out the name "Sadie" for her--perfect!

At one point, he looked at me and asked, "Why do you do it? You're transporting a strange dog, to a strange person . . . do you get paid? [no], do you get gas money [no]. . . why do you do it?" I told him the reward of helping to get a dog to his/her forever home was priceless. He laughed and told me when he left home this morning he kept looking at his watch wondering where she was and would say, "well, now she's in Columbia, now she's in Augusta, now she's about 10 minutes out." 

Take care, Sadie - hope you're feeling loved and special.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

^^^^^Thank you for helping this doggie (and I'm sure many others). May kindness follow you and find you always.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It is priceless. It sure sounds like lovely Sadie has a new wonderful home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Terry thanks for helping Sadie get to her furever home. Doing a transport is very rewarding. I always love to do them. It has been furever since I did one.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

"do you get paid?"

Only in the satisfaction and joy you receive from helping a sweet pup on to a new life.

Thanks for volunteering to transport!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your story and for helping Sadie get to a loving home.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Terry you have a loving generous heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope your dedication and generosity will inspire Sadie's new owners to Pay It Forward.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Update--e-mail from Sadie's new dad*

I received the following just a little while ago . . . definitely makes it all worth while.

_Hi there,,, I am responding to your message,if it is not lost,,,I am
fowarding another mail for your thoughts.......Sadie is responding to
the word sadie,so we are getting there,,,,,She slept tightly against my
hip last nite,(on the bed) and that said I want to be close,,,,,,It
becomes apparent that she is starved for human affection and
companionship........She hears some but not all,,,,but in time she will
be on the right track.........She is definatly a BRITTANY as she WANTS
TO GET AT BIRDS,,,,,of course a cat and rabbit are the same to her and
she wants them too,,,,,,,,we'll get her to stop that and point it to me
only,,,,which is what she should be doing,,she flew about her one acre
yard trying to cover it in one bound,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,who ever had her
did nothing as far as training or house habits,so we will work on those
too......tonite she ate and is laying on one of my feet and resting
there,,,,so again she wants to be close and wants a daddy............the
last two pups I raised till 12 years,,,had all that I wanted in
friends,,,, they were perfect brittany companions and hunters and it was
earth shaken to lose them,,,,so thats where we are heading with
Sadie.....this will be a lot of patients and time,but what the hell else
do I have to do thats productive and enjoyable..........I attached a
note I sent to N WALKER,,,,,,,it is nice that some one cares to drag
dogs about the country side..I had to understand CAPPYS fright that
caused him to pee on him self.....The tag on sadie says she traveled
from IOWA.....thats a hell of a ride in a crate for a dog,,,,Its easy to
understand why she wants to be close to me now........._


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How wonderful that Sadie has a new owner who will spend the time to train and love her.

How sweet that she slept close last night. It might be the first time in her life she has been able to do that.

Big hugs to you and your crew. Please contact me if there is anyting I can help with in your family or with a transport. You know I only get a little lost......


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow. Sadie was a Nancy Walker rescue, how cool. they come through here almost every weekend. I've tranported a few of them myself. Very pretty dogs. A transport friend in upstate NY just adopted a 4yr old boy a few months ago from NBR and she loves him.Thanks for sharing, sounds like Sadie found the perfect home. I have never had the pleasure of delivering an adopted dog to his/her adoptive family, must be so rewarding, just been a link in the chain that gets them there.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tears of joy...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous1 and Hali's Mom and Coppers Mom*

Jealous1,Hali's Mom, Copper's Mom


I really admire you ladies more than you will ever know.
I know both of you transport dogs and also find rescues and loving homes for them.
My heart is singing to read Sadie's story and the man that has adopted her sounds like a gem!!


----------

